# Importing my per bird



## forummehta (Jul 3, 2013)

I have an african grey parrot and Im planning to migrate to australia by early next year. I've had my bird for a year now and Ive heard that you're not allowed to bring your pets with you. Thats really sad because Im so attached to my birdie and vice versa. Is there any way I can get her to the country?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

You can bring animals into Australia im in the process of bringing over my beloved cats, its a long drawn out procedure so beware lol and its so expensive. Below is the link you need to follow, just one more note start the application at least 7 months before you come over because thats how long it roughly takes, due to the 180 days quarantine 6 months in all. 5 months in your own country and 30 days in Australia, unless your mega rich and can afford to pay for the 180 days in Australia . Not sure all the details on birds but thats the ruling from Malta to Australia for cats. 
good luck on this one.

Application to Import Live Animals (Zoo animals, Lab animals, Birds and Eggs) - Department of Agriculture, Fisheries and Forestry


----------

